

I'll give you $50 for a worse brand name than Knol - wmeredith
http://www.voltagecreative.com/blog/2008/07/ill-give-you-50-for-a-worse-brand-name-than-knol/

======
t0pj
<http://grobli.com> (pronounced grow-blee)

“The new millenium’s repository for all knol-edge.” ;)

My hard work is shown below.

1) Pick random language: German.

2) Translating “great library” from English to German yields “große
Bibliothek”.

Now, let’s mix it up a bit to give it that Web 2.0 flair.

3) Use “grob” for great (ß looks like a “b”, doesn’t it?) and “li” for
library.

Bonus) Using namecheap, it looks like grobli.com is available! :)

------
zacharye
Cuil. Pay me.

~~~
papa
I agree...this guy deserves the $50. Knol sucks, but at least - by merely
looking at it - you can sorta pronounce it right.

Good luck with anyone getting "cool" from "cuil". My first thought was
"quill"?

~~~
tyn
And in french it sounds like couilles ,which means bollocks.

~~~
jimbokun
I thought someone else said that it sounds like a French word for rear end.

Do all the French words for naughty body parts sound the same, or what?

~~~
rokhayakebe
A little bit of both depending on how you read it. If you do not pronounce the
"i" it definitely says rear end.

------
chaostheory
DOOSTANG.com

"An invitation only site that ensures all contacts entering the system are
trusted by at least one or more members in the network."

~~~
drandall
_ahem_ <http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=doostang>

------
fallentimes
<http://www.gotahoe.com> \- Tahoe Vacations

<http://cerberus.com> \- Cerberus

<http://> \- Pen Island (not posting domain)

<http://www.ameriprise.com/> \- Ameriprise

<http://scottpetersendeli.com/index.html> \- Scott Petersen Sausage

~~~
jcl
A good list of other bad names:

<http://independentsources.com/2006/07/12/worst-company-urls/>

~~~
breck
Funny. I never thought twice about expertsexchange.com until that.

~~~
jcl
Same here. I guess it's because their preferred URL uses a hyphen between the
words.

I wonder how long it took them to realize that their website had an
unfortunate name? It had to be after the name was in use, because "Expert
Exchange" doesn't have the same problem.

------
Erwin
They might not own knol.com, but they're #3 in the results while knol.com is
about #15. "Google" didn't mean any more when they started out.

Top searches for knol include blog about the coming of Knol, Wikipedia (!)
article about Knol, Knol itself, a social network about Knol, another third-
party site about Knol and then 6 Knol blog posts. Knol.com is next and then
dozens of pages with blog article of coming of Knol and the supposed "Death
Knol" for Wikipedia.

------
josefresco
Doesn't matter how horrible the name, as Google will be serving Knol pages in
the top 10 for almost all revenue generating keywords soon.

If you want to get on board by writing your Knol page be warned; getting your
money from AdSense only is considered risky, AdSense plus hosting your content
with Google is even riskier.

------
andreyf
I thought Knol as the singular form of "knowledge" was kind of clever... but
I'm no marketer.

------
pivo
Grassy Knol?

------
vijayr
qhoga.com?

------
blogimus
MaiMed Medical

<http://www.maimed.de/en/>

------
vaksel
del.icio.us

------
sps
I think 'Ewe' would be a bad one.

"I hate Ewe"

":( Why? I just wanted to know what your least favorite brand name is."

------
brk
knolr

~~~
unalone
k.no.lr

------
gojomo
There.com was/is pretty awful.

------
aristus
Smuckers

Dead Baby Ducks

------
mattmcknight
Porcine

------
Tichy
Goledge

------
patrickg-zill
Lonk .

